# Solari Cifra 5 Or Dator 5



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

I have been interested in electric clocks for donkeys years now, I have an itch for a Solari flip digital clock but don't seem to be able to find anything, so does anybody here have any ideas?

Any help appreciated.

Rob


----------



## Ginalynnking (Sep 11, 2013)

I have three cifra 5 flip clocks and 4 of the cp1 wall flip clocks my grandfather did the us patient on them


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Did you mean patent ?

Mike


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi

Please PM me,

Thanks

Rob


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi again

You probably won't be able to PM me as I can't PM you as you are new here.

Any suggestions anybody?

Cheers

Rob


----------

